# Decision made (finally!) - It's Brittany



## LesleyKH (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness. How we've 'ummed and 'ahhed. Which ferry crossing? France or Germany? Some rows!  OH mentioned he doesn't enjoy lots of driving - it's a motorhome, what are we doing in it for a holiday then?

All this because we've had to cut our summer short to get back for an aged P and his hospital appointment (since no b***er in my husband's family will show any interest in helping out - grrr, very long an unpleasant story there!).

Anyway, I chose on the basis that I didn't want the 2 dogs in the van on a (possibly) hot car deck for 8 hrs, so not Harwich to Hook, so now we are actually booked for Sunday afternoon from Dover to Calais. Back 2 weeks later from Dieppe to Newhaven.

Lesley


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 20, 2017)

Good choice,we've been all over France and always come back to Brittany,it just does it for us.Our 2 dogs quite enjoyed the 4 hour ferry from Newhaven/Dieppe and settled off to sleep.Another bonus is that there is less driving down to Brittany than the Dover/Calais route if you're not keen on driving long trips.


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes Brittany's Great we always go over in Sept for a few weeks most years if it appeals the coast path is great for walking we like it around Cap Sizun links maybe of interest

Breizhpedia

Photos from Brittany / photos de Bretagne: the coast, inland, chapels and calvaries

Fans of Brittany | Brittany Photos, Videos, Images, Opinions, Great Ideas


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 20, 2017)

we're Dover Calais ourselves on sunday but not going till 8pm got a granddaughters party mid afternoon will make it down to baie de somme services for the overnight going down to stay with a mate nr st malo for the first week back up through the somme second week,  borrowed a mates copy of all the aires looks a big improvement loads of stops in the north,


----------



## LesleyKH (Jul 21, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> we're Dover Calais ourselves on sunday but not going till 8pm got a granddaughters party mid afternoon will make it down to baie de somme services for the overnight going down to stay with a mate nr st malo for the first week back up through the somme second week,  borrowed a mates copy of all the aires looks a big improvement loads of stops in the north,



We're on the 16:50 sailing, but you'll probably pass us sometime as we go like snails when we travel. I'm often surprised we managed to get round our whole Europe route in a year and made it back for the MOT.

Lesley


----------



## redhand (Jul 22, 2017)

we have been considering Brittany also in sept. we usually travel hull zeebrugge but thought this time would go through Portsmouth. not after seeing the ferry charges though. going to Cherbourg is more expensive and st malo is twenty squids cheaper. at the end of the day would rather travel through Belgium/france than through England.


----------

